# Alc112's birthday



## Vanda

Nosso menino está ficando mais velho! 

Parabéns!​


----------



## Elisa68

Buon Compleanno! ​


----------



## Rayines

*¡Pero felicitaciones, Ale!  *


----------



## DDT

Auguri, Alexis!

  ​
DDT


----------



## ITA

FELIZ CUMPLEEEEEE PIBE!!!!!!!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES!!!! 


Alundra.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, Alc112!*​
¿Es verdad, sólo 16 años, y con tantos conocimientos?

Un saludito desde Madrid.

EVA.


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Eugin

¡¡Hola entrerrianito!!!  

*Que tengas un super cumple y lo festejes a lo grande, pero de acuerdo a tu edad, eh?  nada de alcohol ni de parrandas hasta altas horas de la noche, ¿de acuerdo?*  *Te faltan sólo dos añitos para esos festejos, jejeje!!*


* ¡¡MUY PERO MUY FELIZ CUMPLE!!

BESOS* ​


----------



## irisheyes0583

*Feliz Cumpleanos a Ti!!
*******​


----------



## Phryne

*ALEEEEE, MUY FELIZ DIA!!!!*
​ 
Disfrutá mucho de tu día, y acá también vamos a festejar y brindar por vos (jeje, siempre hay buenas excusas para descorchar un shampoo! 

Besotes!!!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Cumpleaños feliz, Alc112.​


----------



## lsp

Hope you enjoy a wonderful birthday! ​


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Alexis!!!* No te doy los mismos consejos que _la Eugeniota_ porque sé que seguro no te excedés en nada más que en conocimientos . Celebrálo, pasala bien, divertite y no te apures en crecer, los años vienen solitos, viví lo que un adolescente debe y necesita vivir . Tenete el hielo a mano porque acá van 16 terribles tirones de oreja .


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

* 211clA*
*orepsE¡*
* !sedadicilef lim, elpmuc út ne neib yum sesap ol et euq* 

*reggiT*​


----------



## ILT

*Alexis, no puedo creer que ya estés cumpliendo años, te deseo lo mejor, y que este año se cumplan tus metas. Recuerda que eres un jovencito muy estimado por estos lares *​ 
*FELICIDADES

*​


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Viejo!​
¡Muchas felicidades ALC!​

*un abrazote,
cuchu*


----------



## Whodunit

* MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES *​


----------



## alc112

gracias a todos!!!
Que feliz me pone recibir sus saludos.
No saben la cara de contento que tenía cuando estaba leyendo todo en un cyber. Ahora volvi a mi casa despues de 10 dias de vacaciones.

Saludos


----------



## elroy

*Aunque llego tarde, no puedo olvidar de felicitarte! *

*Que cumplas muchos más!*​


----------



## alc112

Elroy,
como decimos acá:
Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.

Gracias!!


----------



## Herenia

...estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David, hoy por ser tu cumpleaños te las cantamos aquí, despierta mi bien despierta mira que ya amaneció, ya los pajaritos cantan, la luna ya se metió........

Felicidades!


----------



## araceli

!Felicidades Alexis!
Todo en verde, como el verde y hermoso Entre Ríos


----------



## fenixpollo

alex said:
			
		

> Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.


 Entonces, te digo *Felicidades*.  Espero que te lo pasaste bien.


----------



## belén

Qué desastre....

Llego tardísimo... Es que bueno, había tráfico..luego mi perro se comió el regalo y claro te tuve que ir a buscar otro..luego se puso a llover y perdí el paraguas...

Este..¿¿Ya acabó la fiesta?? 


¡¡Aaaaaah menos mal que todavía queda algo de gente!!

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES CHIQUITÍN, NOS SENTIMOS MUY ORGULLOSOS DE TI* 

Belén


----------



## alc112

Muchas gracias a todos!!
Belén: y después tu pato se escapó y se quedó jugando en un charco de agua y tuviste que esperar a que termine.  que cosa con ese pato, 

 Tienen que ver la parte buena, al menos son los primeros en saludarme para mi próximo cumpleaños 

Saludos y muchisísimas gracias!!


----------

